# What do you do...?



## Jambruins (Jan 7, 2005)

When you are snow goose hunting and there are not any geese in sight? Do you stay conceiled the whole time or do you sit/stand and talk with your buddies and look for geese and get conceiled once you spot them?


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

If it's warm I sleep, If its cold I run around until we see them.


----------



## mallard (Mar 27, 2002)

Dan just gives everyone crap,especially Ron.


----------



## Ryan_Todd (Apr 11, 2004)

i usually take a nap because we were out there at 2 in the morning setting up.


----------



## Field Hunter (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't you remember Dan, we usually had to pick up all Ron's doubles.


----------



## wooduck26 (Mar 21, 2002)

Depends.....Usually by the mid-morning its nap time....its tough to stay awake in the ol eliminator some days...Dave


----------



## bobcat (Mar 23, 2004)

Stand around and talk---whatever----just hit the deck when you spot the birds! :lol: :x :sniper:


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I don't think anyone on here wants to fess up to the number of times they've been out bs'in and dinking around when a member of their crew goes "Oh S#@! right there". It's happend too many times.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Ya that "oh crap here they come................. there they go" thing is a bummer. It happens to me way to many times, usually when I start to blow my flute  

Bob


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I try to nap but Stoeger never shuts the hell up. Or I mess around with the decoys.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Stand around and make fun of somebody in the group! :beer:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

:withstupid: I just move decoys or get up and look around.


----------

